
The Imbox: It’s not a typo - dustinmoris
http://itsnotatypo.com
======
latexr
It’s an email provider costing $99/year.

~~~
swyx
pay nothing, get crap, get tracked.

~~~
latexr
I don’t get your point. Yes, that’s their manifesto, but so what? I posted a
descriptive statement, not a value judgement. It isn’t clear from the title
what this is (at first I thought it was yet another email app). By putting it
succinctly in a comment, whoever knows they’re not going to pay $99/year for
an email provider doesn’t need to waste time navigating the website.

I also don’t understand the “get crap” comment. Free email services (at least
the popular ones) are more than capable.

